# Place of visa issue?



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have another question regarding form 80 (for the partner visa 820) 
In the section about my Australian visa history, they are asking for details of previous visas and for their PLACE OF ISSUE. 
What is the place of issue of a visa ? 
Is it the country where I applied for the visa ?
Or is it the country the visa is for / the country that gives the visa to me ? 

Any help would be muchly appreciated !


----------



## liferiver (Jan 6, 2014)

sina1308 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have another question regarding form 80 (for the partner visa 820)
> In the section about my Australian visa history, they are asking for details of previous visas and for their PLACE OF ISSUE.
> ...


In my Form 80, I wrote the place of issue as the Country where I applied for that particular Australian Visa. The place I applied and the place that issue happens to be the same.Usually, the place of issue should be written on the Visa itself. If it's written, just write exactly what's written there. If not, just write the City followed by Country where you applied. If you applied in Australia, then, just write the City followed by Australia.

A few of those were Electronic ETA, so I wrote Elecronic.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

liferiver said:


> In my Form 80, I wrote the place of issue as the Country where I applied for that particular Australian Visa. The place I applied and the place that issue happens to be the same.Usually, the place of issue should be written on the Visa itself. If it's written, just write exactly what's written there. If not, just write the City followed by Country where you applied. If you applied in Australia, then, just write the City followed by Australia.


Thanks a lot liferiver ! I had a look through my visas and on one of them it said 'Travel Document Country : Germany ' I guess that might mean place of issue. But as you said I will just take the country where i applied for the visa


----------

